# Best US Proxy server



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Best US Proxy server?*

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a paid US proxy that will allow me to view Netflix US, Hulu, etc. from Canada. Does anyone have any experience with a good, reliable service that works well with macs? I want it to be as transparent as possible, so it works on my AppleTV2, Ps3, as well as my girlfriend's laptop without her having to do a bunch of sneaky connecting tricks.

I've got an Airport Extreme that I'm using for wireless.

Bob


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I use Overplay.net. They even have a Mac app to make connecting easy. Good price, great quality. No issues here.

A7


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

That's not going to work for what the OP is asking for, the Airport Express doesn't support a direct VPN connection or the specialized routing that you would need to do what you are asking.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

mguertin, any idea what kind of wireless device would support it? I'm open to switching from the airport express if it makes the whole process work smoother.


----------



## iSynth (Mar 17, 2007)

I use Hide My Ass Pro VPN – hidemyass.com

If you buy a router that’s compatible with dd-wrt you can configure it to connect to HMA’s VPN servers. Hide My Ass has a couple of suggested routers on their website.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hide My Ass! :lmao: Someone had fun naming that product/company.

Now you won't be able to find your ass! :lmao:


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Why not just use hotspot shield for free? It works great for me when I wanna watch Hulu.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

mguertin said:


> That's not going to work for what the OP is asking for, the Airport Express doesn't support a direct VPN connection or the specialized routing that you would need to do what you are asking.


Well, it's one software click for the Mac, one click for the PC, and the VPN connection itself will work fine with any router or other box (i.e. Boxee Box) that supports it. The OP was asking about VPN "service", to which I replied. The rest, hardware wise, is up to others to figure out if applicable.

A7


----------



## ohpinion8ted (Jul 30, 2010)

We've been using www.block-us.com for months and it works great. It's not a VPN solution but achieves what you want.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

a7mc said:


> Well, it's one software click for the Mac, one click for the PC, and the VPN connection itself will work fine with any router or other box (i.e. Boxee Box) that supports it. The OP was asking about VPN "service", to which I replied. The rest, hardware wise, is up to others to figure out if applicable.
> 
> A7


Yes but the OP was asking for something that would cover all of his wants, including the AppleTV 2 and a PS3 and said that he didn't want to have to have his girlfriend install any software.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the detailed replies. I think the router-based solution is the best. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like that would generate the feeling like you're actually in the USA, no tricky business required.

Do those of you running software find it intrusive? I've used hotspot shield in the past, but I found it extremely unreliable. I'm happy to pay for this service, as long as it's reliable.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

mguertin said:


> Yes but the OP was asking for something that would cover all of his wants, including the AppleTV 2 and a PS3 and said that he didn't want to have to have his girlfriend install any software.


Well at least you're living up to your avatar and "cranky geek" moniker. I'll refrain from trying to help others in the future, thanks.

A7


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Just trying to say that it wasn't the solution the OP was looking for.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

I use StrongVPN and am surprised at the speed of it. I don't take any speed hit while using it. It downloads at my full 25mb speed (fibe25). I think it's $5/month. Doest work with appletv though. You can do that through this site though - USVideo.ca. Look here to hack your airport to watch US netflix and Hulu etc.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I too am considering the router VPN solution but there are some sites that I don't want to use a US IP address so how do you accommodate that?


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

An update to this scenario: I signed up with unblock-us.com and their service seems to do what I want, though not in the exact way I thought I wanted.

When I visit a regional site, it detects my IP as my actual location (Vancouver, Canada) but through the magic of the unblock-us DNS servers, I can still access MTV, Hulu, Comedy Central, etc. I think they have some sort of whitelist of the most popular US sites and make sure their customers can access them.

I punched their settings into my AppleTV, and it showed the iTunes Match option available (which is currently US only) so as soon as I get my US iTunes account sorted, I'm going to give that a whirl. 

As for the not running any software on my girlfriend's laptop, this is a "set it and forget it" thing, where I punch in the DNS settings once, and then they're always active, so it's not too intrusive. What I was looking to avoid was something like hotspot shield which a) always has an icon / software visible and b) must be turned on and off. 

I'll report back again as I use the service more.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

https://www.torproject.org/index.html.en


----------



## ohpinion8ted (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad you found success. It's worked very well for us. Enjoy.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Yes but the OP was asking for something that would cover all of his wants, including the AppleTV 2 and a PS3 and said that he didn't want to have to have his girlfriend install any software.


Any piece of software or hardware where you can manually set the DNS, you can use unblock-us. You just set it and forget it. No software or hardware needed. I mainly got it so my girlfriend can use the US Netflix on the ATV2.

I have used it for about a year and it's been great. I have had to update the DNS 2 or 3 times during that period.


----------



## wdavies (May 19, 2011)

[I use Witopia - www.witopia.org. I think they are the biggest of the US VPN outfits. Costs $39 a year for a huge list of VPN addresses - they write a Viscosity script just for you so it's very easy to change locations and extremely stable. 

There is a speed degradation - not much but noticeable - but I've found that often you can start a programme/download under VPN, then sign out of VPN, at which point the download pauses, and then re-start the download on non-VPN lines. I do this all the time with the BBC iPlayer -around 5Meg d/l on VPN but I can get 18Meg d/l on non VPN. 

QUOTE=bob99;1146152]Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a paid US proxy that will allow me to view Netflix US, Hulu, etc. from Canada. Does anyone have any experience with a good, reliable service that works well with macs? I want it to be as transparent as possible, so it works on my AppleTV2, Ps3, as well as my girlfriend's laptop without her having to do a bunch of sneaky connecting tricks.

I've got an Airport Extreme that I'm using for wireless.

Bob[/QUOTE]


----------

